# اللهجة المصرية : من قد إيه



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر محمد حمزة وهي خليك هنا
يقول فيها

السنين ياما ذوّبت من عمرنا كثير السنين
السنين خلّيتني أشوف من قد إيه متفرقين


ما معنى قوله " من قد إيه " وشكراً


----------



## cherine

معناها: منذ متى، أو ما قدر/مدى الفترة التي افترقنا فيها


----------



## A doctor

الف شكر لك اختي


----------

